# Iron Front: Liberation 1944 im Test: Kein Arma 2 im Zweiten Weltkrieg - Das Schlachtfeld wird zum Spielspaß-Grab



## Kakrafoon (23. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Iron Front: Liberation 1944 im Test: Kein Arma 2 im Zweiten Weltkrieg - Das Schlachtfeld wird zum Spielspaß-Grab* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Iron Front: Liberation 1944 im Test: Kein Arma 2 im Zweiten Weltkrieg - Das Schlachtfeld wird zum Spielspaß-Grab


----------



## mwd222 (23. Mai 2012)

bezieht sich die Wertung nur auf die Singleplayer/Campaign Missionen?


----------



## Khaos (23. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich den Test gelesen habe, würde ich das bejahen.


----------



## No0dle (23. Mai 2012)

Wer sich einen Eindruck vom erheblich besseren Multiplayer machen will, der kann sich folgendes Video anschauen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1prfOG91pw


----------



## mwd222 (23. Mai 2012)

das heißt dann doch, das ich die Wertung nicht für voll nehmen kann, oder?


----------



## No0dle (23. Mai 2012)

mwd222 schrieb:


> das heißt dann doch, das ich die Wertung nicht für voll nehmen kann, oder?


 
Bei allem Respekt: nein, denn der Hauptaspekt des Spiels (der Multiplayer) wurde nicht getestet und dass Spiele auf ArmA2 Basis im SP nicht mit aktuellen Titeln mithalten können, dürfte allgemein bekannt sein.


----------



## Derbysieger (23. Mai 2012)

Das bezeichnet die PCG als Test? Sorry, aber das ist beim besten Willen kein Test. Man merkt, dass da jemand absolut kein Interesse hatte sich mit dem Spiel auseinander zu setzen. Bei RPS und PCGAMER sitzen wenigstens Leute die Wissen, dass man ein Spiel nicht nur an der Kampagne festmachen kann. Ich kann mir kein Urteil über den Singleplayer erlauben aber jeder der sich mit Arma beschäftigt weiß auch, dass man am besten im MP mit Freunden spielt und seine eigenen Missionen im Editor bastelt. Und was ich vom MP in Videos gesehen habe sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Kein Wort zu der Panzersimulation und der Multiplayer wird auch nicht erwähnt. Da ist ein einziges Video auf Youtube aussagekräftiger als dieser "Test".
SideStrafe hat z.B. zwei gute Videos von Iron Front, wenn sich jemand ein Bild von dem Spiel machen möchte.


----------



## Lord-MDB (23. Mai 2012)

mwd222 schrieb:


> bezieht sich die Wertung nur auf die Singleplayer/Campaign Missionen?



Nach dem Text nach ja,ob wohl ich wenn ich den Plus und Minus Kasten sehen kann man nur Fragen welcher Praktikant das getestet hat.
Da fehlt Mindestens 75% was das Spiel sonst noch ausmacht.
Also doch bitte nächsten einen Erfahrenen Testen an sonst was setzten und nicht ein 5€ jober


----------



## SebastianThoeing (23. Mai 2012)

No0dle schrieb:


> [...] und dass Spiele auf ArmA2 Basis im SP nicht mit aktuellen Titeln mithalten können, dürfte allgemein bekannt sein.


 
Und das muss dann hingenommen werden? Sorry, aber das ist eine Logik, die eben jener entbehrt. Nein, das muss man eben nicht hinnehmen! Und dementsprechend gehört eine miese Kampagne auch mit einer miesen Wertung bestraft. 

Ob es einen dedizierten Mehrspieler-Test geben wird, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Falsche Abteilung ^^


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

ich weiß auch nicht was einige wollen
Das Spiel hat einen Singleplayer und dann muss man auch einen Singleplayer bewerten und wenn der nicht wichtig sein soll muss man aber dann aber auch wieder Fragen warum die da einen drin haben und dann muss man auch nicht beleidigt reagieren wenn die halt scheiße ausfällt


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (23. Mai 2012)

Naja man sagt ja auch nicht dass der Flight Simulator langweilige Missionen hat weil in HAWX mehr die Post abgeht.

Aber klar, man sollte auf jeden Fall die Ecken und Kanten von IF aufzeigen, da es Rund um OFP und ArmA stehts ein großer Kritikpunkt war. Aber man sollte auch hervor heben das es ein Spiel eines Genres ist, das so auf eine kleine Spieleauswahl zurückgreift. Man sollte dann zu mindestens einen Vergleich zu diesen Spielen ziehen und auch die Bewertung dahingehend durchführen.

  Und ja, bei diesem Spiel auf eine Multiplayer-Wertung zu verzichten ist schon ziemlich unverständlich, da ich meine schönsten Momente bei OFP oder ArmA im Multiplayer hatte und das Spiel dort auch wirklich Punkten kann. Und besonders da viele heutigen Spiele auch an ihrem MP gemessen und bewertet werden.

  Von daher kann ich jedem nur empfehlen sich Online ein paar Multiplayer Game Play anzuschauen bevor man eine Endgültige Entscheidung trifft.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Mai 2012)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Und das muss dann hingenommen werden?^


 
Ignoriert werden sollte es natürlich nicht, aber deswegen das ganze Spiel ins "Spielspaß-Grab" zu werfen halte ich doch für sehr übertrieben. Spiele auf ArmA (2) Basis sind WEIT mehr als nur eine Kampagne und daher sollten auch ALLE Features fair bewertet werden. 

Wenn ein Automagazin nen kleinen Hochleistungs-Roadster testet, dann kann und sollte erwähnt werden, dass der Kofferaum klein ist und nicht für einen Wochenendeinkauf genutzt werden kann. Aber deswegen wird das Automagazin den Wagen sicher nicht gleich als schlechtes Auto bewerten, wenn gleichzeitig andere Dinge (Fahrwerk, Motor, Fahrspaß, Verarbeitungsqualität usw.) auf hohem Niveau sind.

Genauso sehe ich das bei Spielen wie der ArmA-Reihe (ich zähle dieses Spiel einfach mal dazu). Die Kampagne macht nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des Spiels aus. Geschätzte 90% der Spieler, die auch heute noch ArmA 1, 2 oder das erste Operation Flashpoint spielen, werden sicher nicht mehr die Kampagnen spielen, sondern selbsterstellte oder von anderen erstellte On- und Offline-Missionen und Kampagnen. Der Editor bietet sowohl für Einzelspieler-, als auch für Mehrspielerfans so enorm viele Möglichkeiten, dass die Wertung der Kampagne meiner Meinung nach höchstens zu 25% in die Gesamtwertung einfließen darf.

Spiele auf ArmA/OFP Basis sind nunmal kein Zocker-Fastfood, sondern man muss sich intensiv damit beschäftigen um alle Qualitäten zu finden und für sich nutzen zu können. Wer natürlich nur die Kampagne anspielt, der verpasst die meisten dieser Qualitäten. Von der Pizza isst man ja auch nicht nur die Oliven.


----------



## mwd222 (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht was einige wollen
> Das Spiel hat einen Singleplayer und dann muss man auch einen Singleplayer bewerten und wenn der nicht wichtig sein soll muss man aber dann aber auch wieder Fragen warum die da einen drin haben und dann muss man auch nicht beleidigt reagieren wenn die halt scheiße ausfällt


 
Wir wollen einen kompletten Test mit allen Features - nicht nur einen Teiltest!!!!

Es gibt keinen, der je ein OFp/ArnA-Spiel gespielt hat, der nicht weis das es viele Baustellen gibt! Aber gegenueber Codemaster (die haben nach 6 Monaten den Support eingestelt), ist der Support von BI immer noch aktive (und ArmA ist vor 3 Jahren rausgekommen!)

Also macht einen kompletten Test!


----------



## Lord-MDB (23. Mai 2012)

Museumsreife Benutzeroberfläche
Umständliche Squad-Steuerung
Fummeliges Ausrüstungsmenü
Künstliche „Intelligenz“ verdient den Namen nicht
Wortmeldungen und Funkverkehr verbreiten unfreiwillige Komik anstatt Kriegsatmosphäre 

also von diesen Minus punkten kann man nur einen als Ernsthaften negativ Punkt nehmen und zwar dem mit der KI.
Die kriegt nicht immer alles mit und man muss da halt auf seine Leute auch aufpassen !

*Fummeliges Ausrüstungsmenü*

Und das ist auch wenn man den Text lies nicht zu verstehen,wie unbeholfen muss man sein Dinge ablegt die nur durch Aktives tun abgelegt werden,also man es selber macht.Wie kann über so was dann auch noch beschweren.Waffen wechseln und andere Dinge gehen mit einen Klick und da verliert man nicht den Rest der Ausrüstung !

*Museumsreife Benutzeroberfläche
Umständliche Squad-Steuerung*

Der Rest ist Unglaube würdig,weil wir sonst mal einer erklären soll was dran umständlich ist 3 Tasten zu drücken oder einen Mausklick zu tätigen um die KI in Deckung zuschicken oder von a nach b zu schicken.

*Wortmeldungen und Funkverkehr verbreiten unfreiwillige Komik anstatt Kriegsatmosphäre *

Ob das vielleicht nicht anders geht und das so vielleicht beste Möglichkeit ist,Die Meldungen sind klar und gut und verbreiten nicht unfreiwillige Komik.
Das ist Unsinn,wenn für jeder Möglichkeit,die können könnte ein Sound geschrieben werden müsste dann wäre man locker bei einer Million Sounds !


----------



## BattleKeks (23. Mai 2012)

Dieser Test ist, gelinde gesagt, Schwachsinn.
Das Spiel ist ein Multiplayertitel und ihr testet den Singleplayer.
Bei Battlefield ist ja wohl auch jedem klar das der Singleplayer scheisse ist und der Multiplayer dafür umso mehr rockt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich nehm' die Tests solcher Spiele bei Spielemagazinen gar nicht mehr ernst. Weil einige Kritikpunkte immer voll aus der Luft gegriffen sind. Z.b. Benutzeroberfläche oder Gruppensteuerung. Es ist nun mal so, dass solche Spiele Simulationen sind und da ist es nun mal üblich, dass die ganze Tastatur (für was hat man sonst so viele Tasten) belegt ist. Dadurch sind überhaupt erst komplexe Manöver und Angriffe möglich. Hätte man nur ein Menü mit 3 Befehlen, dann wäre das so gar nicht möglich.
Auch bei der KI muss man einiges bedenken. Erstens muss sie sich selbständig auf offenem und riesigen Terrain orientieren und bewegen. Da ist nix mit engem Schlauchlevel und 5 Meter nach rechts und links.
Die KI bewegt sich da ganz alleine durchs Feld, gibt sich Kommandos, Handzeichen, reagiert auf bestimmte Situationen.
Klar mag es manchmal Aussetzer geben, aber gibt es sonst ein Spiel bei dem die KI so dermaßen viel kann? So selbständig agiert? Mir fällt keins ein. Das gilt es doch auf jeden Fall zu berücksichtigen, oder nicht?
Ich möchte niemanden damit angreifen. Die PC Games macht an sich gute Tests, nur bei Simulationen, egal ob Militär- oder Flugsimulationen bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Diese Tests sind oft sehr schwach. Sorry, aber manchmal muss man Dinge auch ehrlich ansprechen.


----------



## Derbysieger (23. Mai 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ignoriert werden sollte es natürlich nicht, aber deswegen das ganze Spiel ins "Spielspaß-Grab" zu werfen halte ich doch für sehr übertrieben. Spiele auf ArmA (2) Basis sind WEIT mehr als nur eine Kampagne und daher sollten auch ALLE Features fair bewertet werden.
> 
> Wenn ein Automagazin nen kleinen Hochleistungs-Roadster testet, dann kann und sollte erwähnt werden, dass der Kofferaum klein ist und nicht für einen Wochenendeinkauf genutzt werden kann. Aber deswegen wird das Automagazin den Wagen sicher nicht gleich als schlechtes Auto bewerten, wenn gleichzeitig andere Dinge (Fahrwerk, Motor, Fahrspaß, Verarbeitungsqualität usw.) auf hohem Niveau sind.
> 
> ...


 
Genau das! Danke! 
Ich habe die Arma 2 Kampagne nachdem sie Spielbar gepatcht wurde einmal durchgespielt aber ansonsten bin ich im Editor und Multiplayer unterwegs. Das ist es was diese Spiele ausmacht und von den deutschen Magazinen wird immer nur der Part getestet der am wenigsten gespielt wird. Das hat mich schon bei den Tests zu Arma 2 so gestört und hier passiert wieder genau das gleiche.
Man merkt deutlich, dass z.B. bei PCGAMER wirklich Leute sitzen die selber Arma spielen und daher auch die Wertung anders gewichten.


----------



## Undeceived (23. Mai 2012)

Dieser Test ist meiner Meinung absolut mangelhaft! Der Tester ist nicht geeignet, das Spiel zu testen, weil er sich augenscheinlich nur mit einem Bruchteil dessen Inhalts befasst hat.

Wo steht im Test etwas über die unendlichen Möglichkeiten des Editors??
Wo werden die unendlichen Möglichkeiten des Multiplayer-Parts erwähnt??
Hat der Test-Autor auch nur einen Hauch von Ahnung über die unendlichen Möglichkeiten der Modifizierbarkeit des Spiels??

Das sind schon mal drei Punkte, die völlig Fehlanzeige sind in diesem Test.

Ich stimme Neawoulf vollkommen zu:


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spiele auf ArmA/OFP Basis sind nunmal kein Zocker-Fastfood, sondern man muss sich intensiv damit beschäftigen um alle Qualitäten zu finden und für sich nutzen zu können. Wer natürlich nur die Kampagne anspielt, der verpasst die meisten dieser Qualitäten. Von der Pizza isst man ja auch nicht nur die Oliven.


----------



## No0dle (23. Mai 2012)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Und das muss dann hingenommen werden? Sorry, aber das ist eine Logik, die eben jener entbehrt. Nein, das muss man eben nicht hinnehmen! Und dementsprechend gehört eine miese Kampagne auch mit einer miesen Wertung bestraft.


 
Ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet, wie gesagt, ArmA2 Spiele haben generell eine nicht so tolle Kampagne, aber dann sollte im Test wenigstens erwähnt werden, dass man sich nur den SP angeschaut hat, denn das ist nur ein sehr kleiner Teil des Spiels und nicht das Spiel mit so einer Wertung abspeisen.

Mal abgesehen davon, ist der Test ziemlich lieblos und viel zu kurz, bzw. sehr unvollständig für ein so komplexes Spiel ist. Dann doch besser keinen Test, als so etwas halbgares.


----------



## KillerBommel (23. Mai 2012)

allso ich werd es mir aber mal kaufen


----------



## TJJackson (23. Mai 2012)

Was sind denn bitteschön "russische Tie ieger" ? Außerdem wurden die leichten 3,7cm PAK nicht Türanklopfgerät, sondern Panzeranklopfgerät genannt. Abgesehen davon ist auf dem Bild eben kein Panzeranklopfgerät zu sehen, sondern eine PAK 40 - die hat nicht nur "angeklopft". Komischer Test ^^


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

mwd222 schrieb:


> Wir wollen einen kompletten Test mit allen Features - nicht nur einen Teiltest!!!!
> 
> Es gibt keinen, der je ein OFp/ArnA-Spiel gespielt hat, der nicht weis das es viele Baustellen gibt! Aber gegenueber Codemaster (die haben nach 6 Monaten den Support eingestelt), ist der Support von BI immer noch aktive (und ArmA ist vor 3 Jahren rausgekommen!)
> 
> Also macht einen kompletten Test!


 
Ahja
Das gab auch schon genügend Tests die Zweistufig sind und ja, einige reagieren eher ziemlich beleidigt als rational, denn ansonsten wüsste ich mal gerne was für eine Zaubertechnik am Werk sein soll die im MP-Part die UI-Fehler ausbessert und auch wie angesprochen verhindert das sich beim Waffenaufnehmen mein Inventar am Boden verteil

Ich weiß auch nicht, zum einem wird darüber gepostet einen Multiplayertest zu wollen, auf der anderen Seite aber hat scheinbar keiner so richtig den Test hier gelesen hat oder man glaubt wirklich an so eine Zaubertechnik die Generelle Fehler des Spiels im MP-Part aushebeln

Auch ist es reichlich überheblich zu denken, jeder würde nur den MP-Part spielen



> *Wortmeldungen und Funkverkehr verbreiten unfreiwillige Komik anstatt Kriegsatmosphäre *
> 
> Ob  das vielleicht nicht anders geht und das so vielleicht beste  Möglichkeit ist,Die Meldungen sind klar und gut und verbreiten nicht  unfreiwillige Komik.
> Das ist Unsinn,wenn für jeder Möglichkeit,die  können könnte ein Sound geschrieben werden müsste dann wäre man locker  bei einer Million Sounds



ähm ja ne, also wenn mir mein Kamerad irgendetwas zuruft das frühestens erst so vielleicht 20 Jahre Später so fallen würde, dann ist das schon ziemlich Banane, außerdem, nicht Klugscheißen und anderen Unsinn vorwerfen wollen weil Entwickler Unpassende Soundfiles verwenden. Wenn man schon ein richtiges Spiel raus bringt, dann sollte man immerhin schauen das man auch diese rauswirft und neue macht, das mag noch ok sein für eine Mod, aber hier? Und warum muss man soviele Texte schreiben? In anderen Spielen kommt man doch auch mit hin.
Auch sollte man anderen jetzt irgendwie nicht Unglaubwürdigkeit vorwerfen wenn man selbst ziemliche Lücken in seinen Argumentationsketten drin hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ahja
> Das gab auch schon genügend Tests die Zweistufig sind und ja, einige reagieren eher ziemlich beleidigt als rational, denn ansonsten wüsste ich mal gerne was für eine Zaubertechnik am Werk sein soll die im MP-Part die UI-Fehler ausbessert und auch wie angesprochen verhindert das sich beim Waffenaufnehmen mein Inventar am Boden verteil
> 
> Ich weiß auch nicht, zum einem wird darüber gepostet einen Multiplayertest zu wollen, auf der anderen Seite aber hat scheinbar keiner so richtig den Test hier gelesen hat oder man glaubt wirklich an so eine Zaubertechnik die Generelle Fehler des Spiels im MP-Part aushebeln
> ...


 
Bei aller Kritik muss ich dir da rechtgeben. Wenn ein Singleplayer angeboten wird, dann muss dieser natürlich auch bewertet werden. Bei so einem Spiel ist es dann vielleicht besser, falls es möglich sein sollte, das man eine getrennte SP- und MP- Wertung macht.


----------



## ArmaFreak (23. Mai 2012)

An die Tester: Es wird doch die Engine von Operation Arrowhead Stand 1.60 verwendet, richtig? Gibt es dann nun noch zusätzliche Bugs oder warum schneidet das Spiel so extrem schlecht bei euch ab? Ich frage weil ich als Serienfan ziemlich zufrieden mit dem momentanen Stand des Spiels bin. Es wäre sehr interessant gewesen wenn ihr einen kleinen Vergleich zum gepatchten OA gemacht hättet. Als Arma Fan hilft mir euer Test nicht wirklich bei der Kaufentscheidung. Wenn Iron Front "nur" die Probleme hat, die OA auch hat würde ich zuschlagen für 30€.


----------



## No0dle (23. Mai 2012)

ArmaFreak schrieb:


> An die Tester: Es wird doch die Engine von Operation Arrowhead Stand 1.60 verwendet, richtig? Gibt es dann nun noch zusätzliche Bugs oder warum schneidet das Spiel so extrem schlecht bei euch ab? Ich frage weil ich als Serienfan ziemlich zufrieden mit dem momentanen Stand des Spiels bin. Es wäre sehr interessant gewesen wenn ihr einen kleinen Vergleich zum gepatchten OA gemacht hättet. Als Arma Fan hilft mir euer Test nicht wirklich bei der Kaufentscheidung. Wenn Iron Front "nur" die Probleme hat, die OA auch hat würde ich zuschlagen für 30€.


 
Wenn du mit den "Problemen" von ArmA2 OA klarkommst, dann wird dir auch Iron Front gefallen, die Engine ist identisch inkl. sämtlichen Bugfixes und Verbesserungen. Du brauchst keine Angst haben, dass die da neue Bugs eingebaut haben, der MP funktioniert genau so gut oder schlecht wie der ArmA2 OA 1.60 ...


----------



## ArmaFreak (23. Mai 2012)

@Noodle 
Thx, ja darauf habe ich gehofft. Für 30€ wird man auf den Karten (eine davon ist ja echt rießig) wieder lange Spaß haben können-mindestens bis Arma3.
Der Test ist für mich auch unbrauchbar. Ihr schreibt nichts über Editor, Multiplayer und abgesehen davon hat Operation Arrowhead das 2010 getestet wurde eine höhere Wertung, was absoluter Quatsch ist, da das Game reichlich optimiert wurde bis heute und unzählige Bugfixes enthält und nun im WW2 Szenario daher kommt. Ihr könnt die Kampagne einfließen lassen aber keine Wertung nur darauf aufbauen.


----------



## unimatrix (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ahja
> Das gab auch schon genügend Tests die Zweistufig sind und ja, einige reagieren eher ziemlich beleidigt als rational, denn ansonsten wüsste ich mal gerne was für eine Zaubertechnik am Werk sein soll die im MP-Part die UI-Fehler ausbessert und auch wie angesprochen verhindert das sich beim Waffenaufnehmen mein Inventar am Boden verteil



Hast Du hier beim Zusammenschreiben nach dem ersten Teilsatz den .... 

"Das gab auch schon genügend Tests". Ja es gab auch schon genügend Tests in "Auto, Motor, Sport". Aber was soll das aussagen? Dass man deshalb auch einen eminent wichtigen Teil eines Produkts in einem Test vernachlässigen kann? Zumal die PCG sich noch nie intensiv mit Modding/Skripting/Wiederspielwert bei BIS-Spielen auseinander gesetzt hat. Ich kann mich jedenfalls an keinen Test erinnern, der dies in aller Fülle tat. Und das war doch die Kritik der Leute auf die Du mit Deinem Post reagiert hast.



Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, zum einem wird darüber gepostet einen Multiplayertest zu wollen, auf der anderen Seite aber hat scheinbar keiner so richtig den Test hier gelesen hat oder man glaubt wirklich an so eine Zaubertechnik die Generelle Fehler des Spiels im MP-Part aushebeln



Diese Aussage ist nahezu sinnfrei. 



Enisra schrieb:


> Auch ist es reichlich überheblich zu denken, jeder würde nur den MP-Part spielen



Es ist auch überheblich anderen ohne Kenntnis der Person Überheblichkeit vorzuwerfen, wenn "überheblich" als Attribute eher unpassend ist. Das ist irgendwie eine Art zirkuläre Referenz.



Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja ne, also wenn mir mein Kamerad irgendetwas zuruft das frühestens erst so vielleicht 20 Jahre Später so fallen würde, dann ist das schon ziemlich Banane, außerdem, nicht Klugscheißen und anderen Unsinn vorwerfen wollen weil Entwickler Unpassende Soundfiles verwenden. Wenn man schon ein richtiges Spiel raus bringt, dann sollte man immerhin schauen das man auch diese rauswirft und neue macht, das mag noch ok sein für eine Mod, aber hier? Und warum muss man soviele Texte schreiben? In anderen Spielen kommt man doch auch mit hin.



Das kann man so stehen lassen!!!



Enisra schrieb:


> Auch sollte man anderen jetzt irgendwie nicht Unglaubwürdigkeit vorwerfen wenn man selbst ziemliche Lücken in seinen Argumentationsketten drin hat


 
Genau


----------



## Schnoesel (23. Mai 2012)

Test und Wertung sind so dilettantisch, dass der Tester/der Test eigentlich den Kommentar hier nicht wert ist...
Hier wurde sich nicht richtig mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, sondern altbekannte ArmA-Vorurteile verwurstet, das ist ja allerübelste Sorte von Redaktionsarbeit!
Nein, danke!


----------



## DerBloP (23. Mai 2012)

Leseurteil fürs Testurteil 15% mangelhaft^^


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

unimatrix schrieb:


> Hast Du hier beim Zusammenschreiben nach dem ersten Teilsatz den ....
> 
> "Das gab auch schon genügend Tests". Ja es gab auch schon genügend Tests in "Auto, Motor, Sport". Aber was soll das aussagen? Dass man deshalb auch einen eminent wichtigen Teil eines Produkts in einem Test vernachlässigen kann? Zumal die PCG sich noch nie intensiv mit Modding/Skripting/Wiederspielwert bei BIS-Spielen auseinander gesetzt hat. Ich kann mich jedenfalls an keinen Test erinnern, der dies in aller Fülle tat. Und das war doch die Kritik der Leute auf die Du mit Deinem Post reagiert hast.
> 
> ...



ah ja

 ich seh schon, wenn man Beleidigt ist und keine Argumente hat schreibt man sowas oder verteilt irgendwelche Likes an Leute die die einem in seiner schlechten Kritik unterstützen
Auch wenn man mir vorwirft alles was nicht mit meiner Meinung übereinstimmt als flaming abzustempeln so habe ich, wie ich meine, immerhin den Bonus auch zu Argumentieren und darzulegen warum etwas Blödsinn oder Falsch oder auch simples Flaming ist und nicht einfach irgendwelche Behauptungen aufzustellen und bitte was soll das jetzt anderes sein? Ich weiß nicht, aber ich sehe da keine Argumente wo die Aussagen widerlegt werden, denn wo bitte ist die Begründung warum die Auusage sinnfrei ist wenn doch viele Argumentationen alleine auf der Wertung und den Negativpunkten aufbauen und dann die Frage stellen was das soll, siehe den Punkt *Wortmeldungen und Funkverkehr verbreiten unfreiwillige Komik anstatt Kriegsatmosphäre, *wo eigentlich schon ganz zum Anfang des Test herraus geht wo der Fehler liegt und warum

Und soll das jetzt wirklich ein tolles Argument sein weil ich nicht schreibe das es ein Spieletest ist, soll ich die Leute ernsthaft für so einfach halten dass die sich das nicht selbst denken können? Denn würde man mal alles lesen würde man auch mal von selbst drauf kommen dass damit getrennte SP und MP Tests mit gemeint sind, wie eben bei CoD z.B.
Außerdem, kann es das ja auch nicht sein, das ich mir mein Spiel erst zusammenbauen muss damit es Toll wird
Auch passt der Vorwurf der Überheblichkeit in dem Punkt der Kritik zum Test wenn man von sich auf andere schließt

Ach ja, du kannst mir auch Überheblichkeit vorwerfen wenn ich sage, das ich nicht darauf anworten werde wenn diesen Beitrag wieder so _toll _argumentiert kommentierts, ich habe keine Lust mehr mich mit Leuten rumzuärgern die nur sagen das man Falsch liegt, aber nicht warum

P.S. was auch noch so ein guter Punkt für eine Generelle Kritik an vielen Postings ist, die nur sagen das der Test schlecht wäre, aber nicht warum
Ernsthaft, so was soll man ernst nehmen? Daran soll man wachsen und sich verbessern? Yooo ja ne is klar ...

btw.:
Aber immerhin widerlegt der Test (natürlich) den Vorwurf der indirekten Bestechung durch Werbung, schaut mal hinten auf die aktuelle PCG


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw.:
> Aber immerhin widerlegt der Test (natürlich) den Vorwurf der indirekten Bestechung durch Werbung, schaut mal hinten auf die aktuelle PCG


 
Solche Vorwürfe sind eh Blödsinn. Da die Leute, die für die Anzeigen und Werbung zuständig sind, ja nicht die Spiele testen 
Und die, die Spiele testen, wissen auch nicht, welche Werbung grad wo geschaltet wird.


----------



## Broken24 (23. Mai 2012)

Wow. Das erinnert an den ersten Test damals von Petra Fröhlich (Gruß an die Chefredakteurin) von Armed Assault (1)!

Dieser "Test" schießt wirklich am Spiel vorbei und ich finde die Kritikpunkte, wenn man sie denn als solche überhaupt bezeichnen kann, wirklich fad.

Viele Punkte warum dieser Test in meinen Augen nicht aussagekräftig ist, wurden bereits erwähnt, jedoch möchte ich noch einen Punkt hinzufügen:

http://www.pcgames.de/Red-Orchestra-2-Heroes-of-Stalingrad-PC-231569/

Red Orchestra 2 war bei Release so dermaßen mit Bugs infiziert dass es wirklich keinen Spaß gemacht hat und dennoch hat es 76% von der PCG bekommen?

Ah na klar! Ist ja schließlich auch ein "Multiplayer Titel" und das obwohl auch RO2 zwei volle Kampagnen besitzt.

Ich kann nur sagen, wenn schon getestet wird, dann bitte mit dem gleichen Maß messen und Iron Front Liberations Multiplayer auch in die Testwertung einfließen lassen!


----------



## unimatrix (23. Mai 2012)

@Enisra: Und weil Deine Argumente so gewichtig sind, vermengst Du meine Person mit meinen Vorpostern? Das ist natürlich völlig legitim - ich verstehe. Ich spreche Dir deine Meinung in keiner Weise ab! Wenn Du aber Argumente konstruierst und in Sätze packst, deren Sinn sich nicht erschließt weil sie entweder ein Thema nicht zu Ende abarbeiten/bewerten/kritiseren, oder mehrere Themen vermengen, um das Argument zu verlängern spricht man von sinnfrei. Man kann viel schreiben, aber wenig sagen. Das war der Fall. Ich weiß nur gerade nicht, welchen "Bonus" Du meinst und woher er kommen soll. Lies Dir mal den von mir mit "nahezu sinnfrei" - wobei "nahezu" ja auch "vollständig" ausschließt - markierten Auszug durch und dann überlege mal, ob das einer verstanden haben könnte. Ich hab's nicht. Das war die Aussage.

Das Ding hier ist aus einer ähnlichen Kategorie:

"Und soll das jetzt wirklich ein tolles Argument sein weil ich nicht schreibe das es ein Spieletest ist, soll ich die Leute ernsthaft für so einfach halten dass die sich das nicht selbst denken können? Denn würde man mal alles lesen würde man auch mal von selbst drauf kommen dass damit getrennte SP und MP Tests mit gemeint sind, wie eben bei CoD z.B."

Die Kritik die von meinen Vorpostern geäußert wurde zielt auf den Fakt, dass nur der SP getestet worden ist, aber BIS-Spiele ihre Stärke in anderen Bereichen ausspielen und die sind der MP, das Modding und das Skripting, sowie die Möglichkeiten "drum herum zu bauen" (SixUpdater, ACRE etc. pp). Das sind heutzutage und in einem ver-casualisierten Markt Premium-Merkmale eines Spiels. Das zu unterschlagen, war der Kritikpunkt. Es geht hier also nicht darum, ob es ein Spieletest ist, oder ein Autotest. Ich setze voraus, dass klar ist, dass ein Spieletest gemeint ist. Lediglich dein von mir zitiertes Argument ist nicht verständlich.

"Ach ja, du kannst mir auch Überheblichkeit vorwerfen wenn ich sage, das ich nicht darauf anworten werde wenn diesen Beitrag wieder so toll argumentiert kommentierts, ich habe keine Lust mehr mich mit Leuten rumzuärgern die nur sagen das man Falsch liegt, aber nicht warum"

Das hier ist irgendwie Kindergarten und ich bin lange genug auf dem Planeten unterwegs, kenne mich selbst und andere, um sagen zu können: Du wärst der Erste! Ich hielte es im Übrigen nicht für überheblich - freies Wort, freie Entscheidung. Die Definition der Überheblichkeit sagt nur, dass anderen Überheblichkeit vorzuwerfen, also einfach mal so, ohne dass exklusiv geschrieben wurde: "Ihr seid alle bescheuert und nur ich habe Recht!" ebenfalls als überheblich gilt."Überheblich" taugt bei solchen nicht-weltbewegenden Themen nur schwer als Vorwurf, zu leicht setzt man sich hier nämlich selber aus - wie ich in dem Fall halt auch -, überheblich zu sein.

Deine Posts wirken auf mich konstruiert, zusammengefasst mit latent vorhandenem Kontra-Arma2 als "Abrechnung" (siehe Werbevorwurf) und wenig verständlich. Dem Argument mit dem Sample kann ich lächelnd folgen.

Dass Du hier fast abschließend schreibst, dass niemand "schreiben" würde, weshalb denn der Test schlecht sei, verwundert mich. Ich lese hier diverse Ansagen. Ob die bis ins Detail ausformuliert wurden, steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt. Ignoriere doch einfach die, die nichts sagen, aber verallgemeinere nicht. Denn auch das tust Du mit einfacher Hand, in dem Du wie eröffnend geschrieben alle Poster in einen Topf wirfst. Ich verrate Dir kurz was: Ich halte nicht viel von Lib'44 und mag es nicht. Du wirst mich ergo diesbezüglich nicht einmal ansatzweise betroffen vorfinden. Was ich sagte, bezüglich der bisherigen Testtiefe, bezieht sich auf sämtliche PCG-Tests von BIS-Titeln.

Im Übrigen sollen Schwächen, Macken und Ähnliches in einem Test, von was für einem Produkt auch immer, benannt werden. Wenn man aber das gesamte Gewicht in die eine Richtung stößt, absichtlich, unabsichtlich oder desinteressiert, und dabei Features einfach völlig unbeschrieben zurücklässt, dann erweckt man eben den Eindruck "biased" zu sein, oder sich nicht ordentlich mit dem Produkt auseinandergesetzt zu haben. Da kann man nun die Testtiefen mit englisch-sprachigen Webseiten vergleichen und hier kritisieren, aber muss man natürlich nicht.

Guten Abend.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solche Vorwürfe sind eh Blödsinn. Da die Leute, die für die Anzeigen und Werbung zuständig sind, ja nicht die Spiele testen
> Und die, die Spiele testen, wissen auch nicht, welche Werbung grad wo geschaltet wird.


 
freilich ist das Blödsinn und auch nur weil den Nasen die Wertung zu hoch ist, aber es ist halt immer gut wenn man seine Argumente mit Fakten zementieren kann, das verkürzt das Widerlegen wesentlich
Wobei mit Argumenten Arbeiten eh immer gut ist


----------



## Undeceived (23. Mai 2012)

UN-Test des Tages...


----------



## Ich15 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, der Test ist eine Katastrophe, da der wichtigste Teil der MP nicht berücksichtigt wurde. Das, dass Spiel keine 90% Wertung im SP bekommt kann ich ja nochnachvollziehen, aber 52% sind ein schlechter Witz. Argumente wie das Spiel besitzt eine komplexe Steuerung sind einfach lächerlich, da das Spiel eine Simulation ist und sein will.(Ihr gebt ein EVE Online ja auch keine schlechte Wertung nur weil es sehr komplex ist...)


----------



## Derbysieger (23. Mai 2012)

Das Problem mit diesem Geschreibsel ist, dass es selbst für einen Singleplayertest einfach nur mangelhaft ist.
Für Arma-Spieler (und die sind hier in erster Linie die Zielgruppe) bietet es absolut Null Aussagekraft und für potentiell Interessierte ist das auch keine wirkliche Hilfe. Warum? Weil die Kampagne für die meisten Spieler nur ein nettes Beiprodukt ist, das von vielen nur gespielt wird um es mal durchgespielt zu haben (wenn überhaupt)... 
Dass das Inventar in Arma umständlich zu bedienen ist kann keiner bestreiten. Ich habe auch schonmal ein oder zwei Magazine verschwinden lassen weil ich einfach nicht dran gedacht habe, dass man da beim Umräumen vorsichtig sein muss. Die UI ist auch nicht intuitiv aber damit kann ein geneigter Spieler lernen umzugehen. Sowas muss natürlich in einem Test stehen, keine Frage - dafür dürfen auch Punkte abgezogen werden. Auch das die AI mal Befehle mit "Oskar Mike" beantwortet darf nicht vorkommen. Alles schön und gut. Aber damit darf ein Test nicht enden.


Mich als Arma-Spieler würde jetzt zum Beispiel besonders die Simulation der Panzer interessieren. Auch in wie weit sich Flugzeuge im Vergleich zu Arma 2 unterscheiden interessiert mich. Alles Fragen die unbeantwortet bleiben. Wenn es zu KI-Aussetzern kommt wäre es für mich interessant in welcher Situation es dazu gekommen ist (z.B. Objektdichte auf der Map, indoors/outdoors etc) und auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt wurde... Außerdem ist in dem Fall auch der Prozessortakt und die Größe der Mission interessant (Anzahl der KI Einheiten).
Dazu kommt dann noch der Multiplayer der mich mit seinen neuen Modi in erster Linie interessiert (abgesehen vom Editor der hier aber wohl für Arma-Veteranen nichts neues bietet).

Was wäre für den Neuling interessant? Nun, da ist neben der Kampagne natürlich in erster Linie der Editor. Was bietet der Editor dem Spieler für Möglichkeiten? Jeder der sich länger mit Arma beschäftigt landet zwangsläufig im Editor. Arma ist ein Sandkasten. Die Spieler machen das Spiel. Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich Arma spiele und wohl auch einer der Gründe warum DayZ (Spieler machen das Spiel!) so erfolgreich ist. Wenn ich keine Zeit für MP habe, dann kommt es öfter mal vor, dass ich einfach eine Map im Editor lade und mir in 5-10min eine Mission mit ein paar Triggern und etwas Scripting zusammenbastel und dann damit eine halbe Stunde spiele. Für den Anfang braucht man nichtmal Trigger oder Scripts. Da reichen ein paar Einheiten mit Wegpunkten.
Oder ich lade Take On Helicopters: Rearmed (Arma 2 + TOH), platziere einen MD500 und fliege dann einfach 15min über Chernarus und genieße die Aussicht (evtl auch kombiniert mit einer einfacher Transportmission).
Solche Sachen gehören einfach in einen Test. 
Das hier ist kein Test, das sind ein paar Zeilen Text, geschrieben von jemandem der offensichtlich kein Interesse an dem Spiel hat. In dem Fall bitte lieber keinen Test!

Vielen Dank
Derby


----------



## Bora (23. Mai 2012)

Sind wir uns einig, das (Singleplayer-)Spiel ist ein Krampf. Und Arma Fans wissen, dass das Spiel für den Onlinebereich ausgelegt ist und da eine Fanbase haben wird.

Für den Mainstream war Arma noch nie was (da geht nur Diablo klick klick klick).
Frage ist eben, ob ein solcher Test, wie dieser hier, Sinn macht.

Singleplayer ignorieren und als MP testen?
Kommt da noch etwas nach?

"Operation Flashpoint 2" (was den Vorhänger ja nur im Namen, nicht im Herzen trägt) war eine Totgeburt, TROTZ Singleplayer, für den mehr Aufwand getrieben wurde. Spielt das noch einer?


----------



## der-jan (23. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich nehm' die Tests solcher Spiele bei Spielemagazinen gar nicht mehr ernst. Weil einige Kritikpunkte immer voll aus der Luft gegriffen sind. Z.b. Benutzeroberfläche oder Gruppensteuerung. Es ist nun mal so, dass solche Spiele Simulationen sind ....


und ganz ehrlich nehm ich das gemecker über einen "falschen" test in foren auch nicht ernst wenn da der großteil der "erbosten user" allesamt neuangemeldete sind 

wenn ein tester ein spiel aus (s)einer sicht ok beschreibt und dementsprechend urteilt - dann find ich das vollens ok - d.h. wenn so ein spiel aus der sicht eines "nicht simulationsfan für nicht simulationsfans" geschrieben ist - weil das halt auch mal schlanke 95 % der user/pcg leser sind - dann hat der test seinen zweck erfüllt - simulationsfans richten sich eh nicht nach großen spielemagazinen sondern vertrauen "insider-seite" (halt ihren eigenen speziellen "nerdanlaufstationen" (ist nicht bös gemeint, eher lieb - )


----------



## Mothman (23. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe das so: Arma (bzw Spiele die darauf basieren) liebt man oder man hasst es. 
Ein Redakteur kann ja auch nur das bewerten, was er während des Tests fühlt. Und natürlich die Technik. Aber die ist bei Arma usw. ja nun nicht gerade so der Bringer. 

Ich persönlich habe z.B. damals Operation Flashpoint durchgezockt (inkl Addons) und geliebt. Mit Arma und Arma 2 (hab ich mir beide gekauft, warum auch immer) bin ich aber nie wirklich warm geworden. 
Und JA: Ich habe fast ausschließlich alleine, also Singelplayer, gespielt. Wenn ein Spiel dies anbietet, dann muss man auch damit rechnen, dass Leute es deswegen kaufen. Also muss man auch dort eine Wertung abgeben.

Und wer weiß, eventuell wird ja noch eine separate Multiplayer-Wertung nachgeschoben. 
MP kann man eben auch erst richtig bewerten, wenn man einige Zeit gespielt hat. 

Ich verstehe beide Seiten. Die Arma-Fans auch. Denn ich sehe das so, dass sie einfach mal in ihr Spiel verliebt sind. Und das meine ich nicht abwertend a la "Fanboys", sondern sehr positiv. Ähnlich wie bei Eve Online. Es ist eben eine Art "eingeschworende Gemeinschaft". 
Ich kenne das: Ich finde auch Spiele gut, bei denen andere abkotzen. 
Letztendlich werden richtige Arma-Fans sich so oder so genauer über den Titel informieren, als nur einen Test zu lesen.
Und nicht wenige werden es sich so oder so kaufen, weil sie eben zu jener Gemeinschaft gehören.

Aber die Kritik am Test ist mMn trotzdem zu hart. Man sollte dem Tester jetzt auch mal Luft zum Atmen lassen.

EDIT:
Im Grunde hab ich nochmal das geschrieben, was Bora und der-jan schon geschrieben haben. War aber echt keine Absicht.^^


----------



## Schnoesel (23. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> und ganz ehrlich nehm ich das gemecker über einen "falschen" test in foren auch nicht ernst wenn da der großteil der "erbosten user" allesamt neuangemeldete sind
> 
> wenn ein tester ein spiel aus (s)einer sicht ok beschreibt und dementsprechend urteilt - dann find ich das vollens ok - d.h. wenn so ein spiel aus der sicht eines "nicht simulationsfan für nicht simulationsfans" geschrieben ist - weil das halt auch mal schlanke 95 % der user/pcg leser sind - dann hat der test seinen zweck erfüllt - simulationsfans richten sich eh nicht nach großen spielemagazinen sondern vertrauen "insider-seite" (halt ihren eigenen speziellen "nerdanlaufstationen" (ist nicht bös gemeint, eher lieb - )


 
Der Jan hat sich mit dem Thread genauso beschäftigt, wie der Tester mit dem Game, kommt aber genauso mit lockerflockigen milde gesagt Behauptungen und Paschalaussagen daher...
Genau 3 Poster von 2012, wovon der Jüngste/Frischeste(Unerfahrenste?) der Review(Kann man es so nennen?)-Ersteller ist, der Andere nur sagt: ich kaufe es mir, und der Letzte richtigerweise, eklatante Formfehler aufdeckt...

Die Spielemagazine haben "meist" gewisse Tester mit Ihren Spezialgebiet/Vorzugsinteressen, die dann auf das jeweilige Spiel losgelassen werden, hier wurde aber eine Fehlauswahl getroffen...
Was wenn Diablo 3, von einem Simulationsexperten getestet würde? Fazit: 52% Simples Dauergeklicke...
Die gesamte Spielerwelt würde der PcGames zurecht die Temperatur fühlen wollen...
Und das muss sich hier genauso der Tester?/die PcGames gefallen lassen!

Angeblich ist ja ArmA 2 (64% )/Operation Arrowhead (69% ) sogar  trotz Patches immer schlechter (-12%/-17% )geworden, weil Iron Front ist ja laut Tester? ArmA 2/Operation Arrowhead nur mit neuen Texturen...


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

willst du deinem Namen grade alle Ehre zu Teil werden lassen?
Ansonsten Glückwunsch zu diesem Herrlichen Äpfel&Birnen-Vergleich, der nur nicht funktioniert
Nicht mal unbedingt weil der Vergleich von ARPG zu Taktik-Shooter schon von Haus aus einer ist, sondern viel mehr auch Diablo Künstlich schlecht redet und es so Scheinvereinfacht das es Zwangsweise Langweilig und Blöd klingt aber den Kernaspekt ignoriert wird, das Gameplay und den Anspruch den man daran hat, mal abgesehen davon das dummerweise im Test die Aspekte vom Spiel hier nicht mal so schlecht gemacht wurden wie hier, eher im Gegenteil, aber das zeigt irgendwo wieder einmal das sich die Leute die hier den Test schlechtreden sich irgendwie nicht mit dem Test beschäftigt haben, was dann auch nicht unbedingt die Glaubwürdigkeit steigert wenn man den Testern vorwirft sich mit dem Spiel nicht beschäftigt zu haben

Und ich weiß nicht, mir muss das einer dieser Simulationsexperten mal erzählen in wie weit KD (Künstliche Dummeheit), Zeitreisende Soldaten und verteilendes Inventar irgendwie toll sind oder das Spaß machen soll wenn Leute am Zaun hängen bleiben

Außerdem, nicht Klugscheißen, denn der Zähler sagt soviel aus wie ein handelsübliches Hor(r)orskope, nämlich garnichts


----------



## unimatrix (24. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> und ganz ehrlich nehm ich das gemecker über einen "falschen" test in foren auch nicht ernst wenn da der großteil der "erbosten user" allesamt neuangemeldete sind
> 
> wenn ein tester ein spiel aus (s)einer sicht ok beschreibt und dementsprechend urteilt - dann find ich das vollens ok - d.h. wenn so ein spiel aus der sicht eines "nicht simulationsfan für nicht simulationsfans" geschrieben ist - weil das halt auch mal schlanke 95 % der user/pcg leser sind - dann hat der test seinen zweck erfüllt - simulationsfans richten sich eh nicht nach großen spielemagazinen sondern vertrauen "insider-seite" (halt ihren eigenen speziellen "nerdanlaufstationen" (ist nicht bös gemeint, eher lieb - )


 
Ein Großteil sind also ~3 Leute in diesem Thread, wenn man 1 Jahr als Mindestgrenze hernimmt? Wo beginnt denn bei Dir der Zeitraum, der festlegt ab wann Du eine Aussage akzeptierst 

Der Rest ist schon richtig, aber ob man dann überhaupt einen Test schreiben sollte, ist natürlich dabei auch reichlich fraglich. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da gab es in "Fachmagazinen" für jedes Genre einen Profi. Heute testet jeder alles, auch wenn es das Interesse des Redakteurs eigentlich nicht zulässt. Denn wie Du sagst: es ist nicht vorhanden. Dann doch lieber ignorieren. 

Richtig, SimHQ ist tatsächlich die Anlaufstelle für Sims, aber ich könnte auch jeden anderen Fan eines Produkts HIER verstehen, wenn er sich ob der Oberflächlichkeit in der Bewertung seines geliebten Produkts ärgert. Und das passiert ja nicht nur bei BIS-Spielen.

Die Community ist auch nicht so homogen Fanboi-haft wie häufig unterstellt wird. Eigentlich ist es wie überall: Es gibt die totalen Fanbois die nur rosa Wölkchen sehen, diejenigen (meisten dann schon 10+ Jahre dabei) die sich kritisch an BIS richten und dann die Totalverweigerer, die es keine 5 Minuten lang mehr anfassen (teilweise auch ganz alte Männer mittlerweile), weil BIS glücklicherweise Bugs und Macken seit 10 Jahren mit sich rumschleppt und man dessen mittlerweile überdrüssig ist. Ich zähle mich zur zweiten Fraktion. Ich finde es dennoch unfair ständig nur die Macken hervorzuheben, obgleich ein BIS-Produkt (vermutlich bis auf Carrier Command -> daher denke ich auch wesentlich weniger Macken) so wesentlich mehr bietet. Unberührt davon bleibt aber natürlich das Recht, sich über die Macken aufzuregen. Balance ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem gefragt.

Aber gut, der Thread zeigt zumindest, dass wir trotz unterschiedlicher Auffassungen ganz gut nebeneinander herleben können


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. Mai 2012)

Zum Test: 
Ich wäre mal dafür das Spiele wie ArmA und Iron Front mal von Personen gestetet werden die den Sinn eines solchen Spiels auch wirklich verstehen. Dann würde die Wertung auch besser ausfallen. Was dann auch der Wirklichkeit entsprechen würde.

Aber naja ...


----------



## Derbysieger (24. Mai 2012)

Eben. Magazine wie PCGAMER oder RPS machen das auch. Und da beschwert sich keiner über eine zu schlechte oder zu hohe Wertung weil eben in der Review genau drin steht worum es in dem Spiel geht, was die Stärken sind, wo die Probleme liegen und für welchen Spielertyp diese Spiele gedacht sind. Mein Problem mit diesem "Test", und auch mit den Tests zu Arma von den deutschen Magazinen, ist einfach dass die Tester offensichtlich kein Interesse haben sich vernünftig mit dem Produkt außeinander zu setzen und daher auch nicht wissen oder realisieren wo die Stärken dieser Spiele liegen und wie man mit den Fehlern, die in ja unbestritten vorhanden sind, umgeht um diese zu vermeiden (Beispiel problematisches Inventarmanagement, was definitv eine Schwäche des Spiels ist, man kann aber drumherum kommen). 

Mir ist es schon passiert, dass Freunde denen ich Arma gezeigt habe gefragt haben wo den die berüchtigten Bugs wären und waren erstaunt wenn ich erklärt habe dass diese Bugs meistens mit der Kampagne zusammenhängen, im Multiplayer oder bei eigenen Missionen aber vermieden werden können oder sich generell vermeiden lassen wenn man weiß wie... Einer hat sich sogar nach zwei Stunden Coop mit mir Arma 2 gekauft. Der Grund warum er das Spiel bisher vermieden hatte waren Tests wie diese hier, die ein sehr einseitiges und unvollständiges Bild verbreiten.

Keiner kann ernsthaft bestreiten dass Arma viele Bugs hat von denen einige sehr frustrierend sein können, aber man darf sich in einem Test nicht einfach darauf beschränken diese Bugs hervorzuheben und die großen Stärken wie Modding, den Editor und den Multiplayer komplett zu ignorieren.


----------



## der-jan (24. Mai 2012)

Schnoesel schrieb:


> ...Die Spielemagazine haben "meist" gewisse Tester mit Ihren Spezialgebiet/Vorzugsinteressen, die dann auf das jeweilige Spiel losgelassen werden, hier wurde aber eine Fehlauswahl getroffen...
> Was wenn Diablo 3, von einem Simulationsexperten getestet würde? Fazit: 52% Simples Dauergeklicke...
> Die gesamte Spielerwelt würde der PcGames zurecht die Temperatur fühlen wollen...
> Und das muss sich hier genauso der Tester?/die PcGames gefallen lassen!.



Dir ist die Schieflage bewußt oder? Das letzte Mal als ein Spielemagazin eine "Simulationsexperten" hatte das muss der Gamestar mit Mick Schnell gewesen sein - Jahre ist es her 
Die Fans von Simulationen ist eine recht kleine Gruppe daher wird diese Minderheit in Spielemagazinen nicht mehr so stark beachtet und deshalb halten Simulationsfans auch seit Jahren nicht mehr viel von Spielemagazintests 

Wie in meinem anderen Posting geschrieben - die Zielgruppe des Tests waren Leser die ähnliche Interessen und Vorlieben wie der Tester haben - also paßt das 
Wenn der Kicker irgendwann mal einen Bericht über Sportfischen bringen würde, dann wäre der Bericht auch nicht auf die Sportfischer - die haben ihre eigenen Hefte wo Fans lange Berichte mit Fachausdrücken etc lesen können- der Bericht wäre an "Normals" gerichtet.


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Dir ist die Schieflage bewußt oder? Das letzte Mal als ein Spielemagazin eine "Simulationsexperten" hatte das muss der Gamestar mit Mick Schnell gewesen sein - Jahre ist es her
> Die Fans von Simulationen ist eine recht kleine Gruppe daher wird diese Minderheit in Spielemagazinen nicht mehr so stark beachtet und deshalb halten Simulationsfans auch seit Jahren nicht mehr viel von Spielemagazintests
> 
> Wie in meinem anderen Posting geschrieben - die Zielgruppe des Tests waren Leser die ähnliche Interessen und Vorlieben wie der Tester haben - also paßt das
> Wenn der Kicker irgendwann mal einen Bericht über Sportfischen bringen würde, dann wäre der Bericht auch nicht auf die Sportfischer - die haben ihre eigenen Hefte wo Fans lange Berichte mit Fachausdrücken etc lesen können- der Bericht wäre an "Normals" gerichtet.


 
naja, so wenn man den ersten Absatz auf der zweiten Seite ließt, also ich finde das wird schon positiv bewertet
Wobei ich aber eher sagen würde das Diskussionen hier sinnlos sind, die stimmen sich hier eh nur noch zu wie doof die Wertung ist und da ist auf Fehler eingehen nur hinderlich


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. Mai 2012)

Naja ich meine ArmA ist ein sehr gutes spiel mit ein paar Bugs und wird abgestraft wie noch was. Spiele die eigentlich keine mehr sind (CoD *hust*) sondern nurnoch simples daher klicken werden super Bewertet.
Dazu muss man sagen das ArmA nichtmal so extrem schwer ist. nach 1-2 Stunden kommt man da sehr gut zurecht. Bei so Spielen hab ich bei den Tests immer das gefühl das es mal Kurz installirt wird, via Cheat mitten in die Kampagne gesprungen wird. Dort versteht der Texter nix, mach bisschen hin und her. Im anschluss noch paar Youtube Videos und Kommentare von entnervten Fans anschauen die genauso wenig darauf geben das Spiel zu verstehen und schon ist der Test nach 1 Stunde fertig.

Wenn der Tester wollen würde ginge das auch und mit einem genauen Bericht wie, was, wo und warum wäre das problem mit der Zielgruppe auch deutlich anders. So eine präsentation von einem spiel macht auch keinen Spaß .. da kann es eigentlich noch so gut sein.

Naja auf Tests geb ich eh garnichts mehr. Da ist seit ein paar Jahren verkehrte Welt


----------



## Vohaul (25. Mai 2012)

Als ich las : "Leichte Panzerabwehrgeschütze wie dieses wurden von den Deutschen gerne als "Türanklopfgerät" bezeichnet." -Da war mir sofort klar daß diese Simulation von unwissenden Arcadespielern getestet wurde.

Also auf dem Bild ist eine 75mm Panzerabwehrkanone zu sehen , und keinesfalls eine 37mm Pak. Letztere wurde als "Panzerklopfer" bezeichnet , da diese den Panzer eher "vermöbelt" als zerstört , sich also zu schwach gegen stärkere Panzerungen erwies.

Es wurde nich an Türen angeklopft , sondern Panzer verklopft - 3,7cm "Panzerklopfer" eben , und dieses Gerät ist im Spiel (leider) gar nicht erhalten.


----------



## Kakrafoon (25. Mai 2012)

@TJJacksom, @Vohaul:
Ihr habt mich erwischt. Auf dem Screenshot mit der PaK ist tatsächlich eine 75mm zu sehen und  nicht die für das "Heeresanklopfgerät" namensgebende 37mm. Ich fand die Bildunterschrift dazu aber so passend, dass ich sie trotzdem gewählt habe. Wenn auf dem Bild eine 8,8 zu sehen gewesen wäre, hätte ich die Bezeichnung so natürlich nicht benutzt, aber die 75mm fällt für mich immer noch in die Kategorie "leicht".

Insgesamt zum Spiel: Ja, mir ist klar, dass der Multiplayer bei Spielen dieser Art immer besser abschneidet. Richtige menschliche Mitspieler verhalten sich eben glaubwürdiger als die KI. Trotzdem ist für mich das Spiel, egal wie viel Spaß es im Mehrspielermodus macht und wie mächtig der Editor auch sein mag, minderwertig. Technik, Präsentation und der allgemeine Zustand als husch-husch übergepinselte WW2-Mod zu Arma2 verhindern, dass ich es höher bewerten würde - egal ob im Single- oder Multiplayer. Ich stehe zu meiner Wertung.

Als Zugeständnis an alle beleidigten Leberwürste, die finden, dass ich nicht genug auf Mehrspieler und Editor eingegangen bin: Im im nächsten Test für ein Spiel dieser Kategorie wird es einen Kasten geben, in dem ich explizit erwähne, dass es im Multiplayer viel besser ist und dass ein total mächtiger Editor beiliegt. Wenn es dann insgesamt die gleiche Qualität wie Iron Front hat, gebe ich auch wieder eine Wertung im ähnlichen Bereich.


----------



## Schnoesel (25. Mai 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> Als Zugeständnis an alle *beleidigten Leberwürste*, die finden, dass ich nicht genug (gar nicht) auf Mehrspieler und Editor eingegangen bin: Im im nächsten Test für ein Spiel dieser Kategorie wird es einen Kasten geben, in dem ich explizit erwähne, dass es im Multiplayer viel besser ist und dass ein total mächtiger Editor beiliegt. Wenn es dann insgesamt die gleiche Qualität wie Iron Front hat, gebe ich auch wieder eine Wertung im ähnlichen Bereich.



Dieser ganze Absatz strotzt vor Zynismus, der auf eine echte beleidigte Leberwurst schließen lässt...
So bezeichnet man sich hier ja anscheinend gegenseitig, oder wie sehen Sie das Frau Fröhlich?
Ist mal ein anderes Konzept Herr Redakteur?, Respekt!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (25. Mai 2012)

Schnoesel schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Absatz strotzt vor Zynismus, der auf eine echte beleidigte Leberwurst schließen lässt...
> So bezeichnet man sich hier ja anscheinend gegenseitig, oder wie sehen Sie das Frau Fröhlich?
> Ist mal ein anderes Konzept Herr Redakteur?, Respekt!


 
Zynismus ist etwas, mit dem man umgehen muss. Genau wie Ironie und/oder lockerer Umgangston. Im Gebrauch des umgangssprachlichen Wortes "beleidigte Leberwurst" sehe ich keinerlei Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsregeln unseres Forums, Schnoesel. Damit ist deine Beitragsmeldung nichtig.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2012)

Schnoesel schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Absatz strotzt vor Zynismus, der auf eine echte beleidigte Leberwurst schließen lässt...
> So bezeichnet man sich hier ja anscheinend gegenseitig, oder wie sehen Sie das Frau Fröhlich?
> Ist mal ein anderes Konzept Herr Redakteur?, Respekt!


 
in Anbetracht wie einige reagieren und vorallem auch noch meinen argumentieren zu müssen, also wenn überhaupt
tja, dann kann man auch nur mit Euphemismen, Synonymen oder direkten Bezeichnungen kommen


----------



## Schnoesel (25. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe schon, hier in der PcGames Onlinewelt haben ja ziemlich viele Teilnehmende die Weisheit mit Suppenlöffeln gegessen, und müssen die neuesten Erkenntnisse aus Ihrem letzten Volkshochschulrhetorikkurs zum Besten geben...
Hätte mir aber schon vorher bei den Kollegen Weigel und Thoeing auffallen müssen, denn wenn man mehr Haare unter der Nase hat, als darüber, dann ist das ja ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass die Haare dem Verstand weichen mussten...behauptet man ja so im umgangssprachlichen, lockeren Volksmund...

Und an den Prangermeister, war mir schon klar, dass die eine Krähe der anderen Leberwurst kein Auge aussticht...zweierlei Maßstab ist jetzt keine wirkliche Überraschung...

Btw, auf jeden Fall freue ich mich auf noch viele kompetente Tests von eurem neuen Praktikanten, da er sich ja in kleinen Babyschritten, neue, ehrgeizige und bestimmt selbst für Ihn schaffbare Ziele gesteckt hat...


----------



## Mothman (25. Mai 2012)

Schnoesel schrieb:


> , dass die eine Krähe der anderen Leberwurst kein Auge aussticht...


Was?!


----------



## Exar-K (25. Mai 2012)

Generell ist ein Missbrauch der Meldefunktion untersagt, da mich das Lesen dieses Threads aber zum Schmunzeln gebracht hat, will ich mal nicht so sein.

Das nächste Mal allerdings, wenn ich durch eine Meldung von Nichtigkeiten aus meinem Mittagsschläfchen gerissen werde, kriegt der entsprechende Übeltäter einen virtuellen Satz warmer Ohren verpasst.


----------



## Derbysieger (25. Mai 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> @TJJacksom, @Vohaul:
> Ihr habt mich erwischt. Auf dem Screenshot mit der PaK ist tatsächlich eine 75mm zu sehen und  nicht die für das "Heeresanklopfgerät" namensgebende 37mm. Ich fand die Bildunterschrift dazu aber so passend, dass ich sie trotzdem gewählt habe. Wenn auf dem Bild eine 8,8 zu sehen gewesen wäre, hätte ich die Bezeichnung so natürlich nicht benutzt, aber die 75mm fällt für mich immer noch in die Kategorie "leicht".
> 
> Insgesamt zum Spiel: Ja, mir ist klar, dass der Multiplayer bei Spielen dieser Art immer besser abschneidet. Richtige menschliche Mitspieler verhalten sich eben glaubwürdiger als die KI. Trotzdem ist für mich das Spiel, egal wie viel Spaß es im Mehrspielermodus macht und wie mächtig der Editor auch sein mag, minderwertig. Technik, Präsentation und der allgemeine Zustand als husch-husch übergepinselte WW2-Mod zu Arma2 verhindern, dass ich es höher bewerten würde - egal ob im Single- oder Multiplayer. Ich stehe zu meiner Wertung.
> ...




Meine Kritik bezog sich ganz unabhängig von der Wertung auf den Inhalt dieses Tests, denn der ist meiner Meinung nach einfach unzureichend. Gründe habe ich angegeben.

Ich habe dieses Spiel natürlich noch nicht gespielt, da ich die Beta verpasst habe aber nach den Videos zu urteilen die ich bisher gesehen habe ist dieses Spiel weit mehr als nur eine Mod. Die Maps sind wirklich Klasse und alleine die Simulation der Panzer ist ziemlich komplex und Arma 2 meilenweit überlegen (in Arma 2 ist das nämlich einfach nicht vernünftig umgesetzt. Bereich mit stärkerer Panzerung in A2 = mehr hitpoints aber keine richtige Simulation).

Ich lade es grade herunter und kann dann später mehr zum Spiel sagen.


----------



## Lord-MDB (25. Mai 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> Insgesamt zum Spiel: Ja, mir ist klar, dass der Multiplayer bei Spielen dieser Art immer besser abschneidet. Richtige menschliche Mitspieler verhalten sich eben glaubwürdiger als die KI. Trotzdem ist für mich das Spiel, egal wie viel Spaß es im Mehrspielermodus macht und wie mächtig der Editor auch sein mag, minderwertig. Technik, Präsentation und der allgemeine Zustand als husch-husch übergepinselte WW2-Mod zu Arma2 verhindern, dass ich es höher bewerten würde - egal ob im Single- oder Multiplayer. Ich stehe zu meiner Wertung.


 
Also ich kenne das Spiel und ich möchte gerne wissen wie ein Tester so eine Aussage guten willens abgeben kann.
Welche Basis hat er den da als Grundlage dazu um so was zu behaupten?
Als Vergleichswerte gibt es doch nur die Arma Spiele Serie,oder möchte er nun Spiele anführen wie Ghost Recon: Future Soldier  ?

Das hat bestimmt keine 85% oder 90% verdient aber mindesten eine Hohe 70ziger Wertung 
Man muss diese Wertung Akzeptieren zumal die eh noch über schon bekannt ihr,aber dies zeige wieder nur es gibt solche und solche Tester !

Ein Abschließender Test den ich erwarte wird zeigen ob an den Worten etwas wahres dran ist,als Vergleich nehme ich da den Test zu RO2 http://www.pcgames.de/Red-Orchestra-2-Heroes-of-Stalingrad-PC-231569/ wo das Spiel 76% bekommen hat ! wenn PCGames Fair ist dann muss IF44 in die nähe von 80% kommen am Ende !


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2012)

Schnoesel schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, hier in der PcGames Onlinewelt haben ja ziemlich viele Teilnehmende die Weisheit mit Suppenlöffeln gegessen, und müssen die neuesten Erkenntnisse aus Ihrem letzten Volkshochschulrhetorikkurs zum Besten geben...
> Hätte mir aber schon vorher bei den Kollegen Weigel und Thoeing auffallen müssen, denn wenn man mehr Haare unter der Nase hat, als darüber, dann ist das ja ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass die Haare dem Verstand weichen mussten...behauptet man ja so im umgangssprachlichen, lockeren Volksmund...
> 
> Und an den Prangermeister, war mir schon klar, dass die eine Krähe der anderen Leberwurst kein Auge aussticht...zweierlei Maßstab ist jetzt keine wirkliche Überraschung...
> ...


 
Nanana, komm' mal bitte runter. Hier wurde im ganzen Thread so anständig diskutiert, da muss man nicht in solch' einen Ton verfallen.


----------



## der-jan (25. Mai 2012)

von den leuten die hier im thread so stark für iron front liberation "kämpfen" würde ich gern etwas erklärt haben 

wie es scheint seit ihr alle arma fans und wie man schon bei den diskussionen nach den arma tests oft lesen konnte - ist das wichtige bei arma ja nicht der soloplayer sondern der editor weil damit kann man so viel verändern, es sei der wesentliche bestandteil dieses tollen produktes weil damit kann die community dann mod bauen d.h. zusätzliche waffen, geräte ggf sogar andere settings...
man kann also jahrelang freude an dem produkt haben und darum ist es so supi und all die dummen arcade tester sollen das doch bitte mal einsehen...

warum jetzt also iron front? der soloplayer interessiert euch nicht - aber warum die "armee simulations community" spalten indem mancheden mp von iron front spielen, manche das original arma/arma 2 und ggf manche sagen wir mods für arme die ein setting wie zweiter weltkrieg 1944 haben? das leuchtet mir nicht ein - als arma fan sollte man doch hoffen daß die leute bei arma bleiben - "man hat ja jahrelang spaß daran..." und dann geht man aufgrund der optik geschlossen zu arma 3...

daher kommen mir die "streiter für iron front" nicht wir arma fans vor sondern wie halt "leute von deep silver" 
und ob das nun "neuangemeldete" sind oder leute die sich vor zig jahren angemeldet haben aber so gut wie nie posten - das macht bei diesem eindruck den ich habe keinen unterschied 

allen aber ein frohes pfingsten gewünscht


----------



## Kakrafoon (25. Mai 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> Als Zugeständnis an alle beleidigten Leberwürste, die finden, dass ich nicht genug auf Mehrspieler und Editor eingegangen bin: Im im nächsten Test für ein Spiel dieser Kategorie wird es einen Kasten geben, in dem ich explizit erwähne, dass es im Multiplayer viel besser ist und dass ein total mächtiger Editor beiliegt. Wenn es dann insgesamt die gleiche Qualität wie Iron Front hat, gebe ich auch wieder eine Wertung im ähnlichen Bereich.



Für diesen nicht sehr freundlichen, sarkastischen Absatz entschuldige ich mich und nehme ihn zurück - unsere geschätzten Leser als gekränkte Wurstwaren zu bezeichnen ist nicht sehr nett gewesen. Den Rest lasse ich so stehen. Das Spiel hat einfach keinen besonders starken Eindruck auf mich gemacht, weder im Einzel- noch im Mehrspielermodus.


----------



## Lord-MDB (25. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> von den leuten die hier im thread so stark für iron front liberation "kämpfen" würde ich gern etwas erklärt haben
> 
> wie es scheint seit ihr alle arma fans und wie man schon bei den diskussionen nach den arma tests oft lesen konnte - ist das wichtige bei arma ja nicht der soloplayer sondern der editor weil damit kann man so viel verändern, es sei der wesentliche bestandteil dieses tollen produktes weil damit kann die community dann mod bauen d.h. zusätzliche waffen, geräte ggf sogar andere settings...
> man kann also jahrelang freude an dem produkt haben und darum ist es so supi und all die dummen arcade tester sollen das doch bitte mal einsehen...
> ...


 
Also ich bin seit 10 Jahren OFP,Arma1 und Arma2 Spieler. 
IF ist anders als Arma2 und ist eine Bereicherung neben Arma2,deshalb wird auch keiner so denke ich von Arma2 auf IF umsteigen.Sonder es zusätzlich spielen ! 
Es macht einiges anders und auch besser als Arma2 aber es ist kein Ersatz für Arma2,den ich fliege auch gerne mit Heli und Jet herum.
Dinge wie NV und TWS sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> von den leuten die hier im thread so stark für iron front liberation "kämpfen" würde ich gern etwas erklärt haben
> 
> wie es scheint seit ihr alle arma fans und wie man schon bei den diskussionen nach den arma tests oft lesen konnte - ist das wichtige bei arma ja nicht der soloplayer sondern der editor weil damit kann man so viel verändern, es sei der wesentliche bestandteil dieses tollen produktes weil damit kann die community dann mod bauen d.h. zusätzliche waffen, geräte ggf sogar andere settings...
> man kann also jahrelang freude an dem produkt haben und darum ist es so supi und all die dummen arcade tester sollen das doch bitte mal einsehen...
> ...



Das sehe ich übrigens anders, als die anderen Kritiker. Mir ist der Singleplayer schon wichtig, wenn's nur MP geben würde, würde ich mir so ein Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht holen, da ich gerne mal eine SP-Kampagne spiele. Ich bin nicht so der Online-Freund 
Die Wertung hier ist aber schon sehr hart. Ich hab eben einfach oft das Gefühl, dass man mit realistischen, komplexen Spielen viel härter umgeht, als mit Spielen wie CoD oder Battlefield. Da hab ich oft das Gefühl, da werden manchmal beide Augen zugedrückt und die Fehler als nicht so schlimm dargestellt. Darum geht's mir. Ich möchte einfach das jedes Spiel gleich fair behandelt wird und sorry - aber da hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Gerade wenn ich die CoD-Tests immer sehe, dann denke ich nur: "Was zur Hölle?". Und da würde ich mir eben wünschen, dass solche Spiele ähnlich kritisch gesehen werden, sonst ist es unfair.



> allen aber ein frohes pfingsten gewünscht



Danke, dir auch


----------



## mrcoolj (26. Mai 2012)

Ich muß sagen das die Grafik voll entäuscht!! Ich bekomme Augenkrebs davon!! Alles Texturen verwaschen, denke jedesmal das ich ne Brille brauche. Kann doch nicht sein das so das Game aussehen soll. Habe alles auf Hoch, aber wird nicht besser.  
Mein Sys reicht locker aus für das Game.Kann auch sein das es nur auffällt wenn man auf einem großen Bild spielt.


----------



## Derbysieger (26. Mai 2012)

Hast du die 3D Auflösung der Auflösung deines Monitors angepasst? Außerdem Post process effects runterdrehen.
Die Probleme mit den LODs werden mit dem nächsten Enginepatch von BI behoben. Außerdem habe ich einige Gebäude mit Grafikglitches die hoffentlich in einem Patch nachgebessert werden. Ansonsten finde ich die Grafik sehr stimmig.


----------



## galland19 (26. Mai 2012)

-mein senf-
ww2 reviews sind ja immer heikel.man muss das genre halt toll finden. daher ein paar hinweise um die glaubwürdigkeit zu steigern:
bild 6 zeigt eine schwere pak, keine leichte. die hätte man sicher nicht als "türanklopfgerät" bezeichnet, vor allem weil man von "panzeranklopfgerät" sprach, und nicht von ersterem..tür, wtf! 
ansonsten gz zu bild 9. war ein lacher.


die kritik am sp modus hat mich darüber informiert, dass es überhaupt einen gibt. 
ich hab das spiel bisher als pures mp gesehen.

aber mal ernsthaft..alle (im weitesten sinne) "shooter" leben doch nur vom mp. oder ist die cod reihe so erfolgreich, weil alle tag für tag sp spielen? dass der fokus auf mp liegt, ist doch klar! interessant wäre halt nur, wie er umgesetzt ist aber..oh wait! darüber steht ja gar nix drin. 

ich werds mir auf jeden fall kaufen.


----------



## echolot (1. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe z.B. damals Operation Flashpoint durchgezockt (inkl Addons) und geliebt. Mit Arma und Arma 2 (hab ich mir beide gekauft, warum auch immer) bin ich aber nie wirklich warm geworden.
> Und JA: Ich habe fast ausschließlich alleine, also Singelplayer, gespielt. Wenn ein Spiel dies anbietet, dann muss man auch damit rechnen, dass Leute es deswegen kaufen. Also muss man auch dort eine Wertung abgeben.


 
Ich hatte genau die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Operation Flashpoint (und da insbesondere die Add-Ons) hat mir extrem viel Spaß gemacht, das Spiel hatte ich Tag und Nacht durchgespielt. Arma 2 (als Beilage zu PC-Games) hat mich aber irgendwie gar nicht ansprechen können. Das typische OF Feeling kam die ganze Zeit nicht auf, schließlich wurde das Spiel aufgegeben.
Und Operation Flashpoint hatte ich auch nur in SP gespielt, wie eigentlich sämtliche Spiele. ^^


----------



## echolot (1. Juni 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> @TJJacksom, @Vohaul:
> Als Zugeständnis an alle beleidigten Leberwürste, die finden, dass ich nicht genug auf Mehrspieler und Editor eingegangen bin: Im im nächsten Test für ein Spiel dieser Kategorie wird es einen Kasten geben, in dem ich explizit erwähne, dass es im Multiplayer viel besser ist und dass ein total mächtiger Editor beiliegt. Wenn es dann insgesamt die gleiche Qualität wie Iron Front hat, gebe ich auch wieder eine Wertung im ähnlichen Bereich.


Das ein Redakteur seine Leser und damit seine Kunden öffentlich als "beledigte Leberwürste" bezeichnet ist schon ein starkes Stück, extrem starkes Stück. Wie man sich so unprofessionell verhalten kann, noch dazu bei einem Medienunternehmen, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich hätte so etwas jedenfalls nie für möglich gehalten.

Ob die Kritik an den Artikel berechtigt oder unberechtigt sind spielt überhaupt keine Rolle (ich finde übrigens Arma 2 im Gegensatz zu OF auch schwach, IF müsste dementsprechend genauso ergehen), der Grundsatz lautet nach wie vor: "Kunde ist König". Es gab schon etliche Unternehmen die diesen Grundsatz vernachlässigt haben und dafür stark abgestraft wurden, dass aber sogar zu (wenn auch harmlosen) Beleidigungen kommt... Wau, das ist richtig einmalig. Mir kommt spontan auch kein Beispiel auf wo es schon mal vorgekommen ist.


----------



## echolot (1. Juni 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> Für diesen nicht sehr freundlichen, sarkastischen Absatz entschuldige ich mich und nehme ihn zurück - unsere geschätzten Leser als gekränkte Wurstwaren zu bezeichnen ist nicht sehr nett gewesen. Den Rest lasse ich so stehen. Das Spiel hat einfach keinen besonders starken Eindruck auf mich gemacht, weder im Einzel- noch im Mehrspielermodus.


 
Na ja, zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## BBBPaulus (12. Juni 2012)

Das Spiel hat gute Ansätze aber nur wegen seiner Atmosphäre und weil es ersichtlich nicht Arcade ist. Funktionieren tut es damit indes noch lange nicht!

Leider ist auch dem Patch 1.02 weiter total verbugt. 

Ein paar Einzelheiten, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit:

- Bildschirm wird von Zeit zu Zeit schwarz. 
- Sprachausgabe bricht an unterschiedlichen Stellen ab. 
- Spiel bleibt hängen, ohne sich aufzuhängen, d.h. die Stroy bzw. Kampagne läuft nicht 
   weiter. 
- Die Speicherfunktion ist eine Katastrophe. 
- Die Vorträge der "Vorgesetzten", die man schon 10x gehört hat, kann man nicht
  unterbrechen oder abkürzen. 
- Die Steuerung bzw. Menüführung sind ein Alptraum, so wie das ganze Tutorial dazu.

Schade um den hübschen Ansatz aber so geht das nicht. Multiplayer versuche ich damit erst gar nicht.

Gruß

P


----------

